# Strange Bugs in Louisiana



## MissileMan (Aug 9, 2005)

I'm not sure why, but I get lots of unusual insects around my place.  This guy decided to take a break on my front step.


----------



## dmp (Aug 9, 2005)

note to self:

Don't move to LA.


----------



## sitarro (Sep 7, 2005)

MissileMan said:
			
		

> I'm not sure why, but I get lots of unusual insects around my place.  This guy decided to take a break on my front step.



That's one of those moths the size of a hummingbird. We used to capture them.
 How about one of those huge garden spyders that build a web in front of your doorway in a few hours and you end up walking into it drunk and realize that one of those giant spyders is probably in your hair.
 We have the giant tree roaches in Southeast Texas, I remember those when I lived in Lafayette also. Those are fun when they fly into your face.


----------



## Shattered (Sep 7, 2005)

sitarro said:
			
		

> That's one of those moths the size of a hummingbird. We used to capture them.
> How about one of those huge garden spyders that build a web in front of your doorway in a few hours and you end up walking into it drunk and realize that one of those giant spyders is probably in your hair.
> We have the giant tree roaches in Southeast Texas, I remember those when I lived in Lafayette also. Those are fun when they fly into your face.



If you're talking about the huge black and yellow garden spiders.. I had one that stuck around so long, I named him Petey.  He lived on the outside of my kitchen window.  With his leg span, Petey was probably an inch and a half in diameter.


----------



## sitarro (Sep 7, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> If you're talking about the huge black and yellow garden spiders.. I had one that stuck around so long, I named him Petey.  He lived on the outside of my kitchen window.  With his leg span, Petey was probably an inch and a half in diameter.



Yep that's the one, they are big, obviously not tarantula size but scary when the web wraps around your face and you're drunk. They are beautiful though, in a black widow sort of way. I dated a girl that lived in the country and they would build webs very fast across the porch.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 7, 2005)

sitarro said:
			
		

> Yep that's the one, they are big, obviously not tarantula size but scary when the web wraps around your face and you're drunk. They are beautiful though, in a black widow sort of way. I dated a girl that lived in the country and they would build webs very fast across the porch.



I like those buggers----they make that cool zipper looking thing in the middle of the web and eat a mess of mosquitos and stuff-----had to move one once cause it's web covered the whole entrance to my neighbors greenhouse over night.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Sep 7, 2005)

Very cool moth!  It is huge and obviously made to be sitting on the bark of a tree with moss on it, they wouldn't be found here.


----------



## Nienna (Sep 7, 2005)

Very pretty... I love the pink coloring!

We had one of those black and yellow garden spiders outside my son's window. They are not poisonous, but they will bite!


----------



## Mr. P (Sep 7, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> If you're talking about the huge black and yellow garden spiders.. I had one that stuck around so long, I named him Petey.  He lived on the outside of my kitchen window.  With his leg span, Petey was probably an inch and a half in diameter.


An inch and a half in diameter? LOL...come on down South..I'll show ya a BIG spider..Here the same spider is 3-4" in diameter min.


----------



## Shattered (Sep 7, 2005)

sitarro said:
			
		

> Yep that's the one, they are big, obviously not tarantula size but scary when the web wraps around your face and you're drunk. They are beautiful though, in a black widow sort of way. I dated a girl that lived in the country and they would build webs very fast across the porch.



Yep!  And once they pick a place to live, you can tear their web down every single night, and it will be fully rebuild by the next morning.  (Thus the reason I finally just named mine)


----------



## Annie (Sep 7, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Yep!  And once they pick a place to live, you can tear their web down every single night, and it will be fully rebuild by the next morning.  (Thus the reason I finally just named mine)



There was only one fond memory of the ex. We were staying at the Grand Floridian at DW and I looked up to see a very exoctic colored beetle, (cockroach) on the wall. All screaming aside, he did get our room changed, to much better 3 floors up-top floor. :shiver:


----------



## Shattered (Sep 8, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> There was only one fond memory of the ex. We were staying at the Grand Floridian at DW and I looked up to see a very exoctic colored beetle, (cockroach) on the wall. All screaming aside, he did get our room changed, to much better 3 floors up-top floor. :shiver:



I'da freaked..  I freaked out over this damn spider, too, only because I'd always lived in the city, and had never seen one before..  Google was my friend that day.  Finally found out they were harmless, but they loved feasting on wasps, mosquitos, and other annoying little outer country inhabitats that get really annoying.

Petey was my friend.


----------



## sitarro (Sep 8, 2005)

Kathianne said:
			
		

> There was only one fond memory of the ex. We were staying at the Grand Floridian at DW and I looked up to see a very exoctic colored beetle, (cockroach) on the wall. All screaming aside, he did get our room changed, to much better 3 floors up-top floor. :shiver:



In Florida the giant tree roaches here are called Palmetto bugs there.They are still giant flying cock roaches, stuff you would expect to see eaten on Fear Factor.


----------



## no1tovote4 (Sep 8, 2005)

sitarro said:
			
		

> In Florida the giant tree roaches here are called Palmetto bugs there.They are still giant flying cock roaches, stuff you would expect to see eaten on Fear Factor.



Not just eaten, licked off of a windsheild after they have been squished and spread there like peanut butter!


----------



## Shattered (Sep 8, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> Not just eaten, licked off of a windsheild after they have been squished and spread there like peanut butter!



Oh!  You're gross!!


----------



## no1tovote4 (Sep 8, 2005)

Shattered said:
			
		

> Oh!  You're gross!!



I actually saw them do that one time on that show...

 :huh:


----------



## Shattered (Sep 8, 2005)

no1tovote4 said:
			
		

> I actually saw them do that one time on that show...
> 
> :huh:



...and you just what.. filed it under "cool memories" in your brain??  ACK!


----------

